#  Alternativmedizin >   missempfindugnen, kribbeln auf der Kopfhaut >

## strikerman

Hallo! 
Hatte vor einem halben Jahr einen Unfall wo ich schwer auf den Kopf gestürzt bin. Seitdem hab ich kleinere Missempfindungen im Kopf. Wenn ich gerade ausschaue, wirkt es irgenwie so, wie wenn alles entweder etwas rechts versetzt ist bzw. wenn etwas in die linke Schläfe hineindrückt. Manchmal kribbelt die Kopfhaut auch um die linke Schläfe herum (also so Ameisenlaufen). Das ganze ist schwer zu beschreiben. War schon bei diversen Ärzten und habe alles abklären lassen, was es zum abklären gibt u.a. MRT des Gehirns o.B. . Mein Neurologe meinte auch, das hat mit Sicherheit keinen Krankheitswert. Aber das Problem ist einfach, dass mich diese Missempfindungen stören. Habs auch eine zeitlang mit Antidepressiva probiert, aber das ist auch nicht gerade das wahre. 
Kennt jemand vielleicht eine Alternativmedizinische Behandlung bei solchen Problemchen? Kopfmassage, Akkupunktur, Osteopathie o.ä. das da helfen könnte. Wäre euch wirklich sehr dankbar. 
MfG strikerman

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo strikerman,
warst du denn schon mal bei einem Heilpraktiker? Osteopathie betrifft eher den Bewegungsapparat, aber nicht das, war du beschreibst. Mt Akupunktur oder sonstigen Verfahren könnte man schon mal einen Versuch machen. 
Du sagst, du hättest schon Antidrepessiva ausprobiert, also vermutet man, dass vielleicht eine psychische Belastung dahintersteckt. Da kann man mit Bach-Blüten was machen oder mit Kinesiologie, um Blockaden abzubauen. Es gibt sehr vielfältige Möglichkeiten, aber mach dich drauf gefasst, dass es dich ordentlich Geld kostet.
Alles Gute!

----------


## strikerman

Hallo! 
Ja ich war schon einmal bei einem Heilpraktiker. Hab mir dabei den Atlaswirbel korrigieren lassen, der durch den Unfall komplett verschoben war. In einigen Dingen hat mir das sehr stark geholfen, aber die Missempfindungen im Kopf sind leider geblieben. Bin kein großer Freund von psychischen Verfahren, habs eine Zeit lang mit Antidepressiva probiert, aber das bringt nicht wirklich viel. Werde es auf alle Fälle mit irgendwelchen mechanischen Methoden versuchen. Hab mir bereits einen Kopfmassager zugelegt, der soll ja auch ziemlich gut wirken. Mal schauen, wie sich das ganze entwickelt. 
Gruß strikerman

----------


## Nachtigall

Na, dann wünsche ich dir das Allerbeste. Lass mal wieder von dir hören!

----------


## Myriam

Hallo Strikerman,
ich würde dem Rat von Nachtigall folgen und es mal mit Bachblüten probieren. Ich denke, es gibt in Deiner Nähe jemanden, der sich darauf versteht. Du kannst auch mal im Internet die Homepage von Dr. Bloome aus Freiburg suchen. Das ist ein Bachblüten-Spezialist. Er bietet dann auch Fragebogen, mit deren Hilfe Du auch selbst zu den entsprechenden Blüten kommen kannst. Ich therapiere in meinem Familien- und Freundeskreis schon viele Jahre mit Bachblüten. Es ist halt schon erforderlich, daß man sich ein wenig in das Seelchen des zu Therapierenden denken kann. Auf jeden Fall hatte ich schon sehr gute Erfolge. Aber bei Dr. Bloome kannst Du Dir sicher Hilfe holen. Man kann sich dann die Blütenmischung in der Apotheke richten lassen.
Alles Gute und herzliche Grüße
Myriam

----------


## strikerman

Hallo Myriam! 
Danke für den Tipp. Es gibt in Wien ohnehin auch Heilpraktiker die mit Bchblüten therapieren. Ich werde das mal ausprobieren 
LG strikerman

----------


## Myriam

Hallo strikerman,
tu das. Du wirst sehen, daß es Dir in jedem Fall gut tut.
Mach's gut!
Herzlichst Myriam

----------


## Pianoman

Hallo strikermann,  
es gibt in der Alternativheilerei einige Verfahren, deren *Unwirksamkeit* - sieht man vom Placebo-Effekt ab - *nachhaltig belegt ist* bzw.deren *Wirksamkeit nicht einmal ansatzweise belegt* werden konnte.  
Dazu gehören beispielweise *Schüßler-Salze*, 
die *Kinesiologie* oder auch die *Bach-Blütentherapie*.  
Zur *Bach-Blütentherapie* gibt es - schon allein wegen der Abwegigkeit deren Theorie - nicht allzu viele wissenschaftliche Untersuchungen, allerdings hat *Harald Walach*, der bekannteste deutsche Alternativemedizin-Forscher, sich mal der Sache angenommen:  *Efficacy of Bach-flower remedies in test anxiety: ... [J Anxiety Disord. 2001 Jul-Aug] - PubMed result* 
Das Ergebnis war - wie vorauszusehen - ziemlich eindeutig, insoweit stimmt der Satz der Foristin Nachtigall:    

> Es gibt sehr vielfältige Möglichkeiten, aber mach dich drauf gefasst, dass es dich ordentlich Geld kostet.

 Ob Ihnen das, als wahrscheinlich einziges Resultat der Therapie, reichen wird, müssen Sie selbst entscheiden.    
Bevor Sie also Ihre Kohle für Unsinn ausgeben, sollten Sie sich vielleicht ein paar Informationsquellen genauer anschauen.   *Bachblüten Bach-Blütentherapie* * Bachblütentherapie*   
PS: Noch kurz zu Ihren Missempfindungen: Ich selbst hatte nach einem Sportunfall - ein
Mitspieler hatte seinem Ellenbogen bei mir ziemlich genau zwischen Jochbein und Nase plaziert, und dort für reichlich Durcheinander gesorgt - u.a. eine Läsion des *Nervus intermedio facialis*.    
Ich habe solche "Missempfindungen" wie Kribbeln, Berührungs- und Druckempfindlichkeit im Verlaufsgebiet des Nerves über einen längeren Zeitraum gehabt; was, wie mir der behandelnde Neurologe versicherte, durchaus normal wäre, und meist wieder vergehen würde. Womit er, zumindest bei mir, auch recht hatte.

----------


## strikerman

Über welchene Zeitraum hatten Sie Schmerzen bzw. Missmepfindungen im Geischt? Bei mir ist das gaze ja schon 7 Monate her, also doch eine ganze Weile.

----------


## Pianoman

Die neuralgischen Beschwerden zogen sich - *mit abnehmender Tendenz* - etwa 2 Jahre hin. 
Das kann ich ungefähr durch den Zeitraum der regelmässigen ärztlichen Nachkontrollen nachvollziehen. 
Aber irgendwann war es dann auch gut, nur der Zahnarzt hatte noch länger zutun.  
Da Sie schon den gesamten diagnostischen Zirkus hinter sich gebracht haben und die Beschwerden sich im Rahmen halten, sollten Sie sich vielleicht in ein wenig Geduld üben. Ich denke, Sie sind bei Ihrem Neurologen in guten Händen.  
Die Alternativmedizin jedenfalls hat für die Folgen peripherer Nervenläsionen nur die üblichen *unspezifische* Behandlungen anzubieten, im Grunde aber nichts, was wirklich von Bedeutung wäre.

----------


## strikerman

Ist mir schon klar, dass mit der Alternativmedizin ist so eine Sache. Die Atlaskorrektur, die ich habe durchführen lassen, wird von der Krankenkasse auch als Alternativmedizin eingestuft und half mir bei der Müdigkeit bzw. leichtem Schwindel sehr stark weiter. Generell würde ich mechanische Verfahren nicht unbedingt zur Alternativmedizin rechnen. Das Resultat kann man ja erkennen, selbst unter jedem Röntgenbild. 
Das ganze ist mit Ihrem Problem nur bedingt zu vergleichen. Meine Neurologe hat mir ja gesagt, dass ich VÖLLIG gesund bin, also nix mit Nervenreizung oder ähnliches. Somit konnte er auch nicht sagen, wie lang es dauert bis das ganze wieder weg ist, er denkt vermutlich, dass ich übergeschnappt bin. Er meinte nur, dass ich mich von den ganzen Wehwechen und Missempfindungen nicht ablenken lassen soll. Es hat nunmal keinen Krankheitswert.  
Das ganze ist halt leichter gesagt, als getan. Wenn mich das ganze nicht stören würde, dann wäre ich auch nicht in diesem Forum. Ich kanns eben leider nicht ignorieren, ich wünschte ich könnte es. Also muss ich es wohl weiterhin notgedrungen mit der Alternativmedizin ausprobieren. Eine andere Lösung sehe ich im Moment nicht. Oder haben Sie eine anderen Vorschlag?

----------


## Pianoman

Hallo strikerman, 
ich will Ihnen mal einen anderen Gedanken vermitteln. Sehen wir mal einfach von der Frage ab, ob es eine physiologische oder ggf. auch eine psychische Ursache für Ihre "Missempfindungen" gibt, und nehmen wir sie als gegeben hin.
Gehen wir auch davon aus, dass es möglicherweise keine spezifischen "Heilmittel" gibt, dass Sie über einen längeren Zeitraum - im schlimmsten Fall -  auf Dauer damit einfach leben müssen.  
Dann werden Sie sich die Frage beantworten müssen, wieviel Raum Sie diesen Beeinträchtigungen geben möchten. Um es ganz pathetisch auszudrücken, wieviel Macht über Ihre Leben Sie diesen einräumen wollen? 
Es mag sich banal anhören, aber es hilft manchmal, sich darüber klar zu werden, ob eine körperliche Beeinträchtigung wirklich bedeutsam ist, weil sie die Lebensgestaltung maßgeblich beeinflusst, oder ob es nicht doch gelingt, diese in Ihrer Bedeutung zu relativieren. Das ist wahrscheinlich damit gemeint, wenn Ihnen Ihr Neurologe vermittelt, dass der "Krankheitswert" eher zu vernachlässigen ist, so nach dem Motto: "Wenn es ein wenig kribbelt, dann kribbelt es halt." 
Vielleicht auch hier noch mal ein Beispiel von mir als ehemaligem Leistungssportler. 
Ich habe in rund 10 Jahren Wettkampfsport nicht nur die schon beschriebene Verletzung davon getragen, sondern noch etliche mehr. Mehrere Brüche an der Fingern der Wurfhand, die Nase zweimal gebrochen, diverse Bänderrisse, zuletzt noch eine ausgekugelte Schulter, Degenerationserscheinungen an Hals- und Lendenwirbeln. Mit 30 wurde mir langsam klar, dass ich kaum noch einen Tag erleben würde, an dem nicht irgend etwas an irgend einer Stelle schmerzt.
Isoliert betracht ist das nervig, insgesamt aber, gemessen an dem, was sonst mein Leben ausmacht, ist es nur ein wenig lästig. 
Deshalb eben mein Tip: Räumen Sie Ihren Malessen nicht mehr Raum ein, als diese wirklich benötigen. Wenn´s zwickt, dann zwickt´s halt, es hört auch wieder auf. 
Was Sie natürlich nicht davon abhalten soll, bei wesentlichen Beeinträchtigungen ärztliche Hilfe zu suchen.  
In diesem Sinne, 
Pianoman

----------


## strikerman

Ich bewundere Sie, dass Sie ihre Wehwechen die ja bei weitem schlimmer sind als meine so ignorieren können. Ich wünscht ich wäre so eine "Bauernnatur" wie man bei uns sagen würde. Mein Vater lebt seit 20 Jahren mit Schmerzen, die mit Sicherheit größer sind als meine Missempfindungen. Er steckt das weg wie nichts. Wenn er es nicht zufällig mal erwähnt hätte, dann wüsste ich es bis heute nicht! Da bin ich leider ziemlich anders. Meiner Meinung gehts halt nicht nur um darum irgendwie zu leben, sondern auch glücklich und ohne Missempfindungen zu leben. Denn nur so kann man sich vollständig auf das wesentliche konzentrieren. Ich habe halt die Angst, dass ich meine Leistung nicht mehr in dem Ausmaß erbringen kann, wie vor dem Zeitpunkt, als ich die Missempfindungen bekommen habe. Das diese von alleine wieder weg gehen, darauf warte ich jetzt schon 7 Monate und ohne Erfolg. Deswegen stellt sich mir die Frage ein Leben bei 90% zu führen oder vielleicht doch weiter nach der Lösung zu suchen, die mich zwar etwas Zeit und Geld kostet und dafür dann wieder bei 100% zu sein. Das muss ich halt abwägen!

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo strikerman,
da kann ich auch mitreden bei der Tatsache, dass man oft einfach seinen Beschwerden nur wenig oder gar keine Beachtung schenken darf. Natürlich soll man sie nicht immer ignorieren, nicht dass man eine ernstzunehmende Krankheit übersieht. Aber man darf ihnen keine Macht über sein Leben geben. Das ist halt ein Lernprozess. Du bist noch sehr jung, und irgendwann wirst auch du lernen, dass man nicht immer alles 100% machen kann, nicht immer alles 100 %ig genießen kann, man muss auch mal mit 90 % oder weniger zufrieden sein, das macht das Leben bedeutend leichter, weil man sich dann auch nicht unter Druck setzt. Nichts im Leben ist perfekt, und wenn man Beschwerden hat, bei denen die ärztliche Kunst nichts machen kann, muss man irgendwas in seinem Leben bzw. an seiner inneren Einstellung ändern. Es ist eher noch deine Angst, die dir das Leben schwer macht und die dich daran hindert, 100%e Leistung zu erbringen, mehr noch als das lästige Kribbeln.
Ich habe Rheuma und seit Jahren keinen einzigen schmerzfreien Tag mehr. Ohne Kortison könnte ich nicht mal mehr arbeiten gehen. Es dauerte eine gewisse Zeit, bis mir klar wurde, dass ich die Krankheit als Begleiter sehen muss, der halt auch ziemlich lästig ist, und nicht als großes Schreckgespenst, das mein Leben in Schach hält. Da gebe ich Pianoman völlig recht. Ich darf mich nicht mit meiner Krankheit identfizieren, das ist nur ein kleiner Teil von mir. Der große Teil kann am Arbeitsplatz alles geben und sich des Lebens freuen.

----------


## elfi

Kommt von der HWS. Sind sog. Spannungskopfschmerzen. Sport und vor allem Sit ups helfen ;-)

----------

